# 15 month old with a 102.7 fever



## captivatedlife (Aug 16, 2006)

We have a call into the nurse line, but we're waiting to get a call back. She might be teething - but we don't know. It's just out of character for her - she hasn't been sick in her entire life.

So....

Any ideas?


----------



## guestmama9944 (Jun 3, 2007)

No other symptoms? Running around and playing?

Honestly my twins don't feel it's necessary to run a fever UNLESS it's at least 102. I don't worry about it. It's her bodies natural way of fighting off an illness and shouldn't be tampered with. Viruses and bacteria can't replicate at those temperatures. I don't see the need to even call the nurse line.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I see no reason to worry. Most likely a virus. Kids get sick. Fever is not dangerous.

-Angela


----------



## Mama2MyMonkeys (Feb 3, 2008)

Her body is just fighting something. There's no need to give her anything to reduce the fever - the fever actually helps her body kill off whatever she's fighting. My dd1 frequently ran very high fevers, and the pediatrician would always reassure us that it is safe - her body won't burn itself up, and the high number is not an indication that she's very sick, it's just the way my dd's body handles the illness.


----------



## ZenMamaJen (Aug 19, 2005)

My old family doc considered 102-103 fevers low...it's pretty normal as pp's have said.


----------



## AnnaGA (Jul 8, 2007)

IMO, 102.7 is too high for teething, but like the pp said, let it run its course. I always wait 24 hrs before taking DS to the doctor for a fever, and most of the time the fever is gone by then. Just make sure your LO gets plenty of fluids (BM or whatever!) and stays hydrated! Hope she feels better very soon!!


----------



## Katielady (Nov 3, 2006)

My little guy routinely gets fevers of 102-103 when he gets a virus. I know it's scary- adults rarely get temps that high! But it's normal for toddlers. It probably won't last more than a day or two. Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## heatherweh (Nov 29, 2007)

DS has had that happen a few times; his temp gets up to 102-103. DH totally flips and wants to run him to the ER every time, but we've been down that road. The docs always say alternate infant Tylenol and Infant Motrin doses every 6 hours, cool bath if they will accept it, cool washcloth to the forehead, dress them lightly, lots of nursies, juice, water, even popsicles- it actually always works.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherweh* 
DS has had that happen a few times; his temp gets up to 102-103. DH totally flips and wants to run him to the ER every time, but we've been down that road. The docs always say alternate infant Tylenol and Infant Motrin doses every 6 hours, cool bath if they will accept it, cool washcloth to the forehead, dress them lightly, lots of nursies, juice, water, even popsicles- it actually always works.

Of course there is no reason to medicate at all...









-Angela


----------



## DQMama (Mar 21, 2006)

I agree there is no cause for alarm. That's a bit high for my ds but not for my dd. When she gets a fever, it is usually 104-105.

And I believe that medicating a fever reduces the body's ability to naturally fight an illness and may prolong the course of the illness.

However, when my temp gets up high, I start to feel achy and restless, and I reach for the Motrin. So if my kids have a fever but are running around playing, I don't medicate. If they are restless and achy and can't sleep, I will try nursing, distracting, and maybe a bath, and then if they're tired and still restless and achy, I will give them Motrin. So, that would be my reason for medicating--for discomfort related to fever, not the fever itself.


----------



## littleaugustbaby (Jun 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DQMama* 
I agree there is no cause for alarm. That's a bit high for my ds but not for my dd. When she gets a fever, it is usually 104-105.

And I believe that medicating a fever reduces the body's ability to naturally fight an illness and may prolong the course of the illness.

I agree. I wouldn't go by what the thermometer says, go by how your little one is feeling. If she is up, moving around, and not in pain, then make sure she gets lots of fluids and keep an eye on her. If she is cranky, lethargic, or acts like she's in pain, then I'd treat the pain, not the fever.

If you do decide to treat the fever, don't try to bring it down too fast, because it can lead to febrile seizures (which are harmless, but they can be scary!).

Dr. Sears' website has some pretty useful fever info: http://askdrsears.com/html/8/t082100.asp

I hope she's feeling better soon!


----------



## sainteanne1 (Apr 10, 2008)

i think this is good advice

http://www.askdrsears.com/html/8/t082100.asp


----------

